# Letters to Bier: Updated weekly



## Antonlowe (Jul 28, 2008)

OCC: This campaign started a many weeks ago. We use 4th edition and I am trying to play catch up for you all. 

 My Dearest Bier, 
              First let me say that the delay in writing has more to do with how active my duties have been and should not reflect upon my fondness for you. Let me thank you again for getting me reassigned to the western isles. 
  I know that my heart is in the right place, but that my methods are frowned upon by our order. If I have one fault, then surly it is my practicality and not the strictness with which I follow our orders most sacred traditions. I think religion might have also been the source of some friction between me and the higher ups. Why the people of Wyre follow that blasted sun god and not the god who blesses our great cities, is beyond me. 
  When I first arrived in Fellcrest, our nations stronghold in the western isles, I was pleased by the sight. The voyage was long, and I do not take well to the sea. But gods, This city is alive! Not with the ancient majesty of the capital, but with all the new found of excitement of a frontier town. I was surprised walking down the street. My travelling clothes were some of the finest in town. I easily could have passed for some local nobility. After taking in the state of the town,  I went directly to the nearest bar. That’s when the proverbial griffin flew into the wall of force. 
  I hadn’t even finished my fourth drink when the grown started rumbling. The rumbling continued to grow and I rushed outside, pulling my orb from my silk tunic. All around, people were running about in panic and the earth was opening up in more than a dozen places. Once the shaking had stopped, small monsters were popping out of the wholes. Vicious looking beasts covered in red scales, small horns popping out of their heads and yapping like a pack of small dogs. I immediately identified the beasts as Kobolds from my studies, even though I had never seen living ones.  They carried torches, burning the wooden buildings to the ground, dragging people and plunder back into the holes that opened up. Some of the townsfolk brandished weapons, to little use. Individually, I can tell you that the beasts are not that dangerous, but their numbers were simply staggering. At that moment I knew it was up to me to save the city itself. 
  Not quite by myself. I noticed that warriors were coming to help me. A very ruff looking man of our own race came rushing from the docks, shouting orders and profanities with the same breath. A half elf heavily armored also engaged out foe. Next to me, stood a dragon born wielding a menacing axe. Let me tell you that he was absolutely huge and although I think that pure brawn is overrated, I had to admit, that this man look ‘effective’. For a moment we shared a grim look of determination with each other as no more than eight Kobolds charged us. We defiantly braced for the charge to meet them with steel. Well, he did. 
  As soon as the kobolds were within striking distance  I entered the other world for a brief moment, and ended up many paces behind the Kobolds. A crippling ray of green energy sparked out of my orb and struck one of the monsters. I had meant for the ray to weaken the beast, but instead he simply fell over lifeless. Clearly these creatures were not up to the standards of a master wizard like myself. 
  I am sorry to say that my Dragonborn ally did not fare so well as I. The kobolds skittered and shifted around him. Surrounding him. He made a wild swing with his axe that nearly landed in his own leg. The kobolds began stabbing at him with knives and short swords. For a moment, I thought he was a goner. Then out of nowhere, the half elf let out a battle cry and ripped into the Kobolds, disemboweling with nearly every single strike of his blade. 
  The other Eladirin, was fighting his own group o f foes when the ones that had been engaging the half elf turned on him! We all fought fiercely swords, axes and spells met with flesh and bones. The Dragonborn breathed a cloud of acid onto the kobolds and also his half elf ally. My hands and feet were a blur as I rained down frost, and skittered along the edges of the melee. The other Eladrin was being overwhelmed quickly, than he disappeared from sight. 
  The tied seemed to turn when suddenly the Dragonborn’s axe clove through a tree. I tell you as the honest truth, the full grown oak cracked than split than fell over crushing many Kobolds. It also fell on the Dragonborn though. As the fight seemed to be winding down, my keen senses saw the fires spreading throughout the town. I immediately began organizing the towns people. With my spells and powers of delegation, I managed to get the fires out before even the last kobold was felled by the halfelf. Truly I had proven myself in many fields that day. 
  Bier, this is but the start of my story, but right now I must attend other matters. I will catch you up on the rest when circumstances allow it. 
  With respects, 
                          Arranis FrostWeaver.


----------

